# Computer cooling question



## LouTrekShow (Nov 2, 2009)

I noticed when I put in a 1.5 TB hard drive that the computer gets really hot on the inside. Speedfan registers it at a high temp. So to solve that, I took one of the sides off the computer and took a pretty impressive speed fan and allow it to blow on the inside of the computer. It keeps the computer at a constant 36C across the board. 

The question is, is that ok? I have it ventilated pretty good. I doubt that dust can even settle on the internal workings as the fan is continually blowing the inside. 

Please advise,
Lou..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo LouTrekShow and welcome to TSF :wave:

Yep, that's perfectly fine to keep the temps down, just as long as there's no prying fingers from small children, or curious dog's noses etc. :grin:

You could always add a coloured CCFL light or two, just to show off the insides :laugh:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your solution is certainly OK but adding an internal fan or two would be a better, and certainly less annoying, solution.


----------

